# Porcupine Mountains Fishing And Camping



## joemr1288 (Nov 21, 2017)

I am interested in taking a trip to the porcupine mountains in the next month and a half or sometime this fall. I have never been, but, am looking to do some fishing(probably not fly fishing) and was curious about any info. I know brook trout can be found pretty commonly, but what others could I go after to keep? When are the various salmon/trout runs up there? 

Additionally, I am looking to bring my dog with me if possible. Does anyone have any info on that? I can’t seem to find much other than they’re allowed as long as on leash. If I go back country hiking and camping, could he come with me? 

And one last thing, are back country fires allowed for cooking and what not? 

Thanks for all of your help and info!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

joemr1288 said:


> I am interested in taking a trip to the porcupine mountains in the next month and a half or sometime this fall...



There are several past threads to read and learn from. Try using the search function.











Hopefully others can provide you with more detailed advice regarding dogs, etc.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

There are literally endless numbers of streams and lakes to try. Brookies are the most common and abundant trout to find. Lots of bugs....ticks...black flies..mosquitos...late summer is better as far as bugs go. Your dog will be fine as long as he doesn't run off chasing a deer or bear or whatever..lol.


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

I would look into making a reservation as 'dispersed" camping is no longer allowed. They are only issuing 63 permits for the entire park starting this year so if you want one near water I would plan ahead. Steelhead/Salmon are available in several rivers, but only some are open to fishing in the early spring and fall when the runs are going on so check out the links below.There are warmwater species also. The dog is allowed just keep him on a leash. Cooking is allowed in the rings at campsites only so you may want to bring a stove on day hikes if you want to cook up a fresh fish.Give me a call at the shop and I can give you some details that I don't care to share online. Nick

http://www.michigan.gov/som/0,4669,7-192-47796-463723--,00.html
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2011_Porkies_Fishing_CS_356103_7.pdf


----------



## CrickNotCreek (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi all, heading up this direction in a couple of weeks. How are the bugs/ticks this year?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very cool country up there. Only got to spend a day in the park. Wished it could have been a week. Most of the rivers and creeks hold brookies. Spinners are probably the easiest way to catch them if you don't want to mess with bait. I would like to try surviving on the fish while camping there.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

CrickNotCreek said:


> Hi all, heading up this direction in a couple of weeks. How are the bugs/ticks this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Horrible as usual.


----------

